# Squirrel Hunting



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The moral of this story is that suburban squirrel hunting is better done with a slingshot instead of with a gun.

*Squirrel hunter puts schools in lockout * Associated Press Published 8:06 am, Friday, January 10, 2014

CORNING - Authorities say reports of gunfire that prompted schools to lock their doors turned out to be a man shooting squirrels. Officials in Corning told local media outlets that police received a call around 10 a.m. Thursday reporting shots fired in a parking lot on the city's north side. Nearby elementary and middle schools went into lockout, which prohibits public access to the buildings. Students are kept inside. Other schools kept students inside at recess while police investigated. Police arrested a 21-year-old Corning man around 2 p.m. Thursday at his job in nearby Painted Post, Steuben County. Police say he was shooting squirrels in the neighborhood. The man was charged with reckless endangerment.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i totally agree! i even got in trouble for shooting rabbits/squirrels with pellet rifles.,slingshots a silent and deadly! thanks for sharing


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This was reckless on this guy's part, but the schools in NY go into lockdown when a car back-fires. I know, I know, better safe than sorry. At any rate, spot-on with the slingshot recammendation...


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

He probably just had a pellet gun, and would never had hurt anyone unless intended. Ridiculous rules.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Yep. People are a lot less likely to call the police on you if you have a slingshot compared to if you have a gun.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The key word there is "less"....


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Just a personal opinion, but... I think after the school shooting massacres in recent years, anybody who's dumb enough to be shooting a gun near a school that's in session is somebody who definitely needs a good tune-up. And--for the record--I've been a gun owner, hunter and competitive shooter since the 1950's and I was a licensed hunting guide for 8 years. Gun ownership carries responsibilities with it and one of those responsibilities is using guns intelligently. Shooting near a school that's in session doesn't strike me as being particularly intelligent.

Edit--- I strayed off-topic here. My mistake. The point is that if you're doing suburban squirrel hunting near a school, you're a lot smarter to do it with a slingshot than with a gun.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Just a personal opinion, but... I think after the school shooting massacres in recent years, anybody who's dumb enough to be shooting a gun near a school that's in session is somebody who definitely needs a good tune-up. And--for the record--I've been a gun owner, hunter and competitive shooter since the 1950's and I was a licensed hunting guide for 8 years. Gun ownership carries responsibilities with it and one of those responsibilities is using guns intelligently. Shooting near a school that's in session doesn't strike me as being particularly intelligent.


I mostly agree, but what's "near"? Within yards? A couple miles?...Earshot? What if it's your property? I don't know any of the facts in the case....just whatever is decided to be published. I've only been to Corning maybe a dozen times or so, for the glass museum, & Market Street, but isn't that whole area relatively rural? I mean, there are some steep hills & deep valleys; sounds can carry. I'm absolutely for security in & around our schools, but I...personally...think a lot of it has gone too far.

For some reason, I'm just having a hard time picturing a guy walking around "shooting squirrels" in a "neighborhood" that resembles anything like the image most people conjure up in their heads when they picture a neighborhood, thus throwing a school into lockdown, & then being able to make it home, get ready for/leave & travel to a job a reasonable distance away before the law finally catches up with him. Like I said, I know nothing of the case, & maybe he did EXACTLY that, but I DO know that anything that can possibly be related to "gun crime" is highly sensationalized in this state. Nothing with regards to firearms in the media...on either side of the debate...can be safely taken at face value.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

According to the local newspaper--the Corning Leader---"According to Lt. Jeff Spaulding of the Corning Police Department, the Steuben County 911 Center received a call that multiple shots were fired in the area of the St. Vincent's Church parking lot at the corner of Flint Avenue and Ellicott Street on the city's Northside, about a half-block from Hugh Gregg Elementary School. The 911 caller reported seeing a man carrying a rifle." See-- http://www.the-leader.com/article/20140109/NEWS/140109736

I completely agree about not trusting the media and about overreaction being commonplace but if the shots were fired where they allegedly were, the location is in the middle of a residential neighborhood about 600' from an elementary school. See-- https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d1866!2d-77.0644886!3d42.1542541!2m1!1e3&fid=7 That's not a location where I think it'd be prudent to shoot a .22 and not a case of sound carrying up the ravine--IF the guy was shooting where they say he was. As you said, though--we don't know what the truth really is.

A couple things are sure though--Hanft's butt is in a sling for a Class D Felony and even if this thing ends up being a wash, he'll end up in hock to pay some lawyer to get him out of this jam.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would suggest that even using a slingshot to hunt squirrels in most urban areas is not a wise idea. I know in my neighborhood there are many who would report you if they saw you. And there is great potential for breaking a window, damaging a car, or even hitting someone, particularly if you are shooting up into a tree. The cops would quickly swoop in and nail you for "using a weapon dangerous to the public peace" even if you had not done any damage. That phrase could apply to anything, from a rock to a hammer ... whatever. And if you actually killed something, the local SPCA would bring charges of animal cruelty. In their view the only humane way to dispatch an animal is by veterinarian lethal injection ... yeah, I know, the meat in your local store is not killed that way, but that is their position nonetheless.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...using any projectile in a neighborhood like that is mostly uncalled for.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

imo- the biggest problem is lack of firearm education. if you have to take driving classes to learn how to responsibly use an automobile, why not have all first time firearm buyers go through or recommend a firearm safety course. as a child i remember seeing postings of safety classes for home ownership and hunting. now, you dont see that at all that much. but then again, there are some stupid people who, no matter what, will never learn how to use common sense.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

cocaine is a strong drug!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Imperial said:


> imo- the biggest problem is lack of firearm education. if you have to take driving classes to learn how to responsibly use an automobile, why not have all first time firearm buyers go through or recommend a firearm safety course. as a child i remember seeing postings of safety classes for home ownership and hunting. now, you dont see that at all that much. but then again, there are some stupid people who, no matter what, will never learn how to use common sense.


Required in Canada.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Silenced pellet rifles are a blessing


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Taking my son and one of his school buds hunting first thing in the morning


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

My girl got one ... In damn high heels no less... Who says you can't teach a city girl to be country!


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

The main reason I got back into slingshots was because my air rifle was too loud for the wood lot near my home. It's bordered by an apartment complex and a recreational rail trail. After a few shots I quickly foresaw a visit from the local gendarmerie. I've rediscovered my love of slingshots. As far as hunting gratification goes, there isn't a much better feeling than taking hand with a primitive weapon. It's also a humbling experience when you can't hit a darn thing. Haha.


----------

